

Refuting the “sixteen concerned scientists” about global warming - jacobolus
http://www.nybooks.com/articles/archives/2012/mar/22/why-global-warming-skeptics-are-wrong/?1

======
jacobolus
The WSJ op-ed got quite a bit of play here a month ago:
<https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3523554>

This refutation is particularly noteworthy because it is authored by Yale
economist William Nordhaus, whose work the sixteen cited in one of their main
arguments. He takes them to task for a misconstruing his research and bungling
basic cost/benefit analysis.

